# Do I need the Verizon Fios Actiontec router?



## cherrytree (Feb 10, 2007)

I just purchased a Roamio Plus and I receive video and internet service from Fios. Verizon gave me an Actiontec "Verizon FiOS Router with Gigabit Ethernet." If I wanted to use a different wireless router and completely exclude the Actiontec router from my setup, would I lose anything?

I've read that you need the Actiontec router to enable VOD, but since Tivo doesn't work with Verizon Fios' VOD anyway, am I losing anything were I to completely get rid of the Actiontec router?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

You do not need to use it.
A couple of things you would lose:
1. Ability for Verizon to check out whether or not your service is working correctly when you are on support with them.
2. VOD to any Verizon provided STBs.
3. MoCA bridge to the internet. (Right now you could hook your Roamio up to the cable line and not enable its wireless and not hook up its ethernet cable and it would have Internet.)
4. Possibly (depending on your setup) an issue running the ethernet cable from the ONT.

For more information on different ways of setting it up see the link below.
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/16077


----------



## bern43 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm using my ASUS router with the actiontec fios router. Works great. I have the wireless disabled on my actiontec. But it still acts as a MoCA bridge.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Another FAQ on using your own router in addition to the Verizon one:
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/12506
If you happen to choose this route.

Do I have to use the Verizon router?
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/14077


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

I get my internet out of the FiOS ONT via Ethernet.

I was a TiVo owner before I was a FiOS customer, so when I had FiOS installed, I asked the tech to use the Ethernet out of the ONT instead of Coax. He said, "If I do that, you won't be able to get OnDemand." I explained that I have a TiVo and can't use OnDemand anyway, and he went along with it.

He gave me Ethernet out of the ONT into the Actiontec router. Later I replaced the Actiontec with my own router. The Actiontec is now completely disconnected and in a box in my basement. 

I've heard that some folks have switched to Ethernet out from the ONT by calling tech support. YMMV.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dalesd said:


> ... I asked the tech to use the Ethernet out of the ONT instead of Coax. He said, "If I do that, you won't be able to get OnDemand."


He was confused. Fios VOD comes in over Ethernet just fine. You only need a MoCA connection between the router and the STBs, because the STBs don't do Ethernet.

In fact, Verizon automatically gives you an Ethernet connection from the ONT to the router if you order one of the higher speed tiers (150+).


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

You can use any router you want with FIOS if you have an ethernet connection from the ONT. I personally use a Ubiquiti Edge Router on my setup. I then use a Motorola NIM to create the MOCA bridge. There are also a few other cheap MOCA/Ethernet bridges available that are plug and play. I have VZ STB's in addition to Tivo's and all the VOD works just fine. The only thing I can't do is the remote diagnostics to the STB's and that is because I block all inbound traffic from VZ on purpose.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dalesd said:


> I get my internet out of the FiOS ONT via Ethernet.
> 
> I was a TiVo owner before I was a FiOS customer, so when I had FiOS installed, I asked the tech to use the Ethernet out of the ONT instead of Coax. He said, "If I do that, you won't be able to get OnDemand." I explained that I have a TiVo and can't use OnDemand anyway, and he went along with it.
> 
> ...


Even with Ethernet from the ONT there is access to VOD. I've had Ethernet from my ONT since 2007 and I had access to VOD back then when I had a FiOS STB.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Since my original install I've been using Ethernet from the ONT, if its not configured that way now then a simply call to Verizon tech support and they can change it remotely.

I have completely removed the actiontec router from my network as well. For STBs I have 
1 - Roamio Plus
1 - Premier (2 tuner)
1 - Verizon box

In my case I still needed MoCA for the verizon box to that it can reach back to its mothership for tv guide data, caller id and whatever else it needs internet connectivity for.

Normally the Actiontec will supply MoCA connectivity for the verizon box, I instead removed the Actiontec and simply enabled MoCA bridging on the Roamio plus. rebooted the verizon box, verified it got the IP address I expected and everything was happy.

My reason for removing the Actiontec? I have a problem giving somebody else the keys to my network, in this case Verizon can still control the actiontec router remotely, reset your password, your WiFi etc, and although I don't think my network is that interesting to Verizon I didn't want to have the ability out there. Plus I had some issues with the Actiontec and not working properly with certain outgoing ports.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

I had no idea I could lose the Fios router!! You know, for someone considered by my friends and family to be so technically proficient, sometimes I'm pretty dense. Don't laugh when you hear what I've got going on since 2007. 

My Fios install has Ethernet from the ONT, which goes into the Fios Router, which I connected to my AirPort Extreme for my wireless (turned off the Actiontech wireless, of course). In January I got tired of the performance of a purely wireless network sustaining so many TiVOs, computers via Airport Expresses, and mobile devices that I decided to go MoCA. 

NOT knowing the Fios router itself does MoCA, I purchased a bunch of Actiontech MoCA adapters, and connected one to the Fios router to generate a MoCA network. All the TiVO used Actiontech adapters as well. When I got my Roamio Pro + Minis to replace the older Tivos, I just plugged everything in and they all worked perfectly, NOT knowing that the Roamio Pro can generate its own MoCA network!

One of these days I'll have to get rid of everything I never needed.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Time_Lord said:


> Since my original install I've been using Ethernet from the ONT, if its not configured that way now then a simply call to Verizon tech support and they can change it remotely.
> 
> I have completely removed the actiontec router from my network as well. For STBs I have
> 1 - Roamio Plus
> ...


That's an eye-opener for me. I have one FiOS box remaining in my setup (free DVR for life), which is why I thought I needed to keep the Actiontech. My service has been provisioned for ethernet for a while now, but I thought the coax connection to the Actiontech was necessary for the FiOS DVR/STB to work correctly. The thing has always been a bit flaky for my liking. Hmmm...


----------



## cherrytree (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your wisdom, particularly socrplyr. Since I don't need a MoCA bridge and I won't have a Verizon STB, I'll just get rid of the Actiontec router. My Fios install is happening this Thursday, and I'll let the installer install the Actiontec router but make him do an Ethernet connection to the ONT. That way I can get rid of the Actiontec router at a later date.


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

cherrytree said:


> Since I don't need a MoCA bridge and I won't have a Verizon STB, I'll just get rid of the Actiontec router. My Fios install is happening this Thursday, and I'll let the installer install the Actiontec router but make him do an Ethernet connection to the ONT. That way I can get rid of the Actiontec router at a later date.


I did the same thing two years ago when I had FIOS installed: Ethernet from the ONT to the Actiontec, on which the radio is disabled, then Ethernet only on the LAN side to two (now three) Apple Time Capsules, serving c. 25 wired and wireless devices. I have three Tivos in use and no VZ DVRs. I am paying only for base 15/5 Internet service from FIOS, but consistently get 25/5, which is not too shabby and perfectly adequate for my needs.

FWIIW, at the time of installation, I had the FIOS installer, who was very accommodating, also try an Ethernet only set-up without the Actiontec, using one of the Time Capsules in its place to assign addresses. For some reason that neither of us could fathom, the Internet speeds were unacceptably slow. Apparently the Apple router wouldn't play nice with the ONT. I have a one-piece indoor-only ONT, rather than the two-piece indoor/outdoor ONT used for some other FIOS installations. When we went back to using the Actiontec, the Internet speeds came back to 25/5. So I have continued to use the Actiontec as the primary router with the radio function disabled and use the Apple units for wi-fi distribution.

Final comment: about a year ago, I was having some temporary Internet speed issues, and VZ sent me a new Actiontec router via Fedex Overnight to try which was one model newer, all without charge. Eventually turned out the problem was not in my setup but external. VZ told me to keep the new router and the old one as well, so now I have the original router as a backup if it is ever needed. Can't ask for better customer service that that. VZ service is pricey, but well worth it for the technical excellence and great service. I wouldn't go back to Comcast for any reason, ever.


----------



## jeff526 (Dec 3, 2013)

beobuff said:


> I did the same thing two years ago when I had FIOS installed: Ethernet from the ONT to the Actiontec, on which the radio is disabled, then Ethernet only on the LAN side to two (now three) Apple Time Capsules, serving c. 25 wired and wireless devices. I have three Tivos in use and no VZ DVRs. I am paying only for base 15/5 Internet service from FIOS, but consistently get 25/5, which is not too shabby and perfectly adequate for my needs.


I am looking to replicate your setup.
Can you provide some screenshots regarding the settings I need to input in the Airport config?


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

jeff526 said:


> I am looking to replicate your setup.
> Can you provide some screenshots regarding the settings I need to input in the Airport config?


Too lazy to post screenshots, but here are the AirPort Utility settings you need:

Internet Panel/Connect Using: DHCP
Wireless Panel/Network Mode: create a wireless address
Network Panel/Router Mode: Off (Bridge Mode)

Notes: the above settings will work for either a single AirPort device or multiple ones daisy-chained by Ethernet.

The second setting (Wireless/Network Mode) enables the radio function of the AirPort device(s). Should probably be enabled on all devices for best signal distribution.

The third setting (Network/Router Mode) passes though the LAN addresses assigned by the VZ router (i,e, disables the router function in the AirPort device).

Granted, none of these settings are very self-explanatory. The settings for the VZ modem are a bit more intuitive, but the critical ones are:

under Wireless Status/Radio enabled: No.
under Basic Security Settings: Turn Wireless ON: Off

Let me know if you encounter any further problems. BB


----------



## jeff526 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response!
I should have read your original post more carefully.
I am actually looking to ditch the Actiontec router completely - I have no STB's and get the MOCA bridge from my Roamio.
I would love to simply power this off and plug it in only if i need support.
I posted a new thread for this - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=526341


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

jeff526 said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> I should have read your original post more carefully.
> I am actually looking to ditch the Actiontec router completely - I have no STB's and get the MOCA bridge from my Roamio.
> I would love to simply power this off and plug it in only if i need support.
> I posted a new thread for this - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=526341


My experience led me to keep the FiOS router. When I attempted to run the MoCA bridge from the Roamio, it was headache after headache. Forced me to give up on Tivo for a while. Since coming back, I reintroduced the FiOS Gateway router into the setup and it has worked flawlessly (knock wood). I have several Airport Extreme routers running in bridge mode off the FiOS router and I use them for my wireless networks in the house. I don't use the FiOS router for anything else.


----------



## jeff526 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have had success using the Roamio as the MOCA bridge - the key was disabling the COAX connection on the Actiontec so 2 bridges were not created (I did this in the Actiontec admin tool as well as physically unplugging the COAX).

At this point I'm not sure why I even need the Actiontec device, but I am struggling with how to configure my Airport to replace it.


----------

